# Cameras - Changed to 140km



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So I was told that the first or the last camera (depending coming and going) has changed from 160km to 140km. Was told that the first camera (boxed style) on the abu dhabi side by the gas station and the last camera (boxed style as well) leading to dubai on 11. 

FYI or a question. Not sure which. I need to check the traffic ticketing website to see if the last FOUR months I have been getting popped for 600+ four days a week  Was told they remove the flash because they are causing accidents ??? You would think a bit of a heads up would be given if this is indeed changed.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy, there was an article in the newspaper about the "real" speed limits in Abu Dhabi. I've been trying to find this online but can't  It was in The National newspaper. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got flashed by that one on Sunday! I'm hoping it was just an error, I've been flashed a few times going to AD without receiving any fines.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

i do drive everyday to and fro abu dhabi and got me few fines already. Fines gets posted around after 2-3 weeks after you get it. The speed limit in Dubai-Abu Dhabi Highway is still mostly at 160km except in shahama area. 

got onNew speed signs on Abu Dhabi-Dubai road - The National


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Stop whinging Jynxy... the speed limit is only 100 kph here!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha! Still baffled at how Auckland city council managed to call it the Ellerslie-Panmure *Highway* when the speed limit is only 50kph and yet Pakuranga *Road* is 60kph! 

I recently got flashed but don't know if it was me or the guy who was half a car length in front of me!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Stop whinging Jynxy... the speed limit is only 100 kph here!


Sabby do horses even go faster than that?!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Sabby do horses even go faster than that?!


:llama: sometimes


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was told by a local that is because the camera is not actually in abu dhabi limit but is in dubais.... ???

A bit worried as I just learned this and can not remember my plate and have to wait until the car returns at 7pm!!! He said there will be no flash but is radaring. I have gotten better and not max out at 158 but do about 145 or so on cruise control. BIT WORRIED


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was told by a local that is because the camera is not actually in abu dhabi limit but is in dubais.... ???
> 
> A bit worried as I just learned this and can not remember my plate and have to wait until the car returns at 7pm!!! He said there will be no flash but is radaring. I have gotten better and not max out at 158 but do about 145 or so on cruise control. BIT WORRIED


HMMM.. how about at yas island.. have you got any idea on what is the speed limit in that area??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

chaobella said:


> HMMM.. how about at yas island.. have you got any idea on what is the speed limit in that area??


I always drop to 120 for the camera each way to e on the safe side.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

chaobella said:


> HMMM.. how about at yas island.. have you got any idea on what is the speed limit in that area??


One of them is 140 on yas, all others are 160.

Editing... no, I am mistaken.. one is 120... as Gavtek said. I dont normally travel this way to work and only in the last few weeks been that way a few times but never am the one driving.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I always drop to 120 for the camera each way to e on the safe side.


thanks GAVTEK  just that i get sleepy running that slow on that long stretch!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I just drop to 120 for the camera, before and after the camera is a different story...


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> One of them is 140 on yas, all others are 160.


thanks! reason why i asked.. i received 2 over speeding fines in that area - one is at 5:47pm and the next 5:49.. 2 fines in a span of 3 mins!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

chaobella said:


> thanks! reason why i asked.. i received 2 over speeding fines in that area - one is at 5:47pm and the next 5:49.. 2 fines in a span of 3 mins!


Ouch... expensive drive!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought there was only one camera in each direction on the Sheikh Khalifa Highway? Uh oh...


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

apparently one is mobile..

a A.D. local told me there are around 2 vehicles around with cameras installed. one has dubai plate.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

get a radar detector / jammer

saves mucho dinero


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> haha! Still baffled at how Auckland city council managed to call it the Ellerslie-Panmure *Highway* when the speed limit is only 50kph and yet Pakuranga *Road* is 60kph!
> 
> I recently got flashed but don't know if it was me or the guy who was half a car length in front of me!


Dont forget that at one stage it goes upto 70 kph too on Ellerslie-Panmure highway  and Pakuranga road well lets just not go there, its a 60kph highway for sure.

Btw, the camera at Shahama clicks at 140, my friend got flashed at 150 the other day cos i told her 160 is ok :$ But since its an Abu Dhabi fine, its half price, phew..

I will test the first and last cameras today at 159kph, i was fine 5 days ago at just under 160. Btw, as soon as you enter dubai on E11, the first couple of cameras dont flash at 140, iv seen many people go 150ish and i myself once was on 155 as i was txting on my phone whoops.. lucky no flash though.. but you never know, everything changes here overnight just like the law..


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> get a radar detector / jammer
> 
> saves mucho dinero


i need to retune my valentine 1, as the new 'pole' looking cameras have a different frequency


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> get a radar detector / jammer
> 
> saves mucho dinero


Though as per Gulf News it might be illegal


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Valentine One V 1.8 has a Euro Mode ...  AND ... you can fine tune it with the config menu ... also ... my blinder helps quite a bit 

Those cylindrical suckers go off on the K band ... and those mobile radars are on Laser ... these are of course off of the V1


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> So I was told that the first or the last camera (depending coming and going) has changed from 160km to 140km. Was told that the first camera (boxed style) on the abu dhabi side by the gas station and the last camera (boxed style as well) leading to dubai on 11.
> 
> FYI or a question. Not sure which. I need to check the traffic ticketing website to see if the last FOUR months I have been getting popped for 600+ four days a week  Was told they remove the flash because they are causing accidents ??? You would think a bit of a heads up would be given if this is indeed changed.


As far as I know, these two cameras have always been set to 140km/hr supposedly because that's the chance for the Dubai cameras to make some money off you before you slow down or speed up, depending on your direction of travel. 

That said, I have on a few occasions driven past them at literally 160km/hr (particularly when coming from Abu Dhabi) and have never received any fines but since one of my friends claimed to have been flashed by one of these cameras over a year ago, I have made a point of slowing down when going past the cameras.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think she's talking about the first camera if you're in Abu Dhabi heading towards Dubai just before Shahama, that's where I got flashed anyway.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Poor Jynix....crying because she is concerned that she might have gotten some thousands of AED fines for going at/ over 160 KM per hour ??????????????????

What's wrong with you ?

You should not go over120 km huh darling !!!!!

Jokes aside, I got flashed twice and did not get a fine YET (maybe they are piling up till it gets to1000 AED?). 

You can check at dubai police website for fines and pay online.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Poor Jynix....crying because she is concerned that she might have gotten some thousands of AED fines for going at/ over 160 KM per hour ??????????????????
> 
> What's wrong with you ?
> 
> ...


Were you driving the Mazda 3 when you got flashed??? LOL.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know why they don't just raise the official limit to 140 and set all the cameras to 140, then everyone knows where they stand.

Speed isn't the problem on that road, it's tailgaters and those who hog the second from left lane no matter how slow they are going.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Those second to the left lane drivers.... who are going 110 km an hour, should have their licenses taken away. Someone is coming up going 180 to 190 km an hour and you have to get out of the way, and you nearly ram into these people who have choosen to drive quite slow next to the emirati racetrack lane. Really, are they just morons? I havent figured it out. 

And I actually drive about 135 in the Dubai stretch and 145 to 150 in the Abu Dhabi stretch of road. I can be going 145 to 159, and it is the same 625 or so dirhams.... Makes no sense at all. 

And no tickets  So the local was wrong. I will be sure to let him know that he scared me into literally being sick yesterday for NOTHING. 

I was talking/asking about the last box camera before you cross over to no trees, and the first one in abu dhabi region when you go from no trees to trees, sitting where there is a gas station on the right.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys,
Just noticed this thread and I know what speeds the cameras are set at. I commute to Abu dhabi most days and i've just been done by all these cameras.


Driving to Abu Dhabi:
You can go 140 from Marina until Abu Dhabi (streetlights change style and trees in the middle)
Then you can go 160 until Shahama
At Shahama the camera is set at 140!
after that i'm pretty sure you can go 160...
but at the camera just before the sheikh zayed bridge the camera is set at 120!


Driving to Dubai
You can go 120 until after sheikh zayed bridge
Then 140 until after shahama (where there is the petrol station down the layby)
then 160 till the dubai border
the 140 until after Marina

the cameras on Saadiyat island are at 140, the one at the end in Abu Dhabi is at 80.

I've been driving in the UAE since last april and only had 2 fines, then in the last 2 months i've got 9 more!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Actual radar limits * speed limits

Yas 120-160 * 100 (how can a 5 lane freeway have a 100 kph limit is beyond me)

Raha to Shahama/Rahba) 140 * 120

Rahba to Dubai border 160 * 120

Dubai Border to Dubai Marina 120 * 100

Dubai Marina onwards 120 * 100

Note: if you are driving into Abu Dhabi through Shaikh Zayed bridge, there is a radar 1 km before the bridge which flashes at 120+


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ Cameras are 140 between Dubai border and Dubai Marina


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Those second to the left lane drivers.... who are going 110 km an hour, should have their licenses taken away. Someone is coming up going 180 to 190 km an hour and you have to get out of the way, and you nearly ram into these people who have choosen to drive quite slow next to the emirati racetrack lane. Really, are they just morons? I havent figured it out.
> 
> And I actually drive about 135 in the Dubai stretch and 145 to 150 in the Abu Dhabi stretch of road. I can be going 145 to 159, and it is the same 625 or so dirhams.... Makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...



No flash for me or the other whacky drivers on the last camera in abu dhabi or the first one as you enter dubai. As you enter dubai from abu dhabi, i have noticed some cars drive at 155 and not get flashed, i had seen this happen a lot, got me curious so i thought id give it a try, and that camera didnt flash either.. but i still prefer staying just below 140 in dubai, you never know when they feel like making some extra cash :O


----------

